# 관람객, 방청객, 시청자



## Ladymeri

Hi, 
Does anyone know what's the difference between these words?
관람객, 방청객, 시청자 
Thank you for your help


----------



## t k

관람객 guest viewing around, ie, spectator
방청객 guest listening, ie, audience
시청자 person watchiing and listening, ie, viewer (of a TV program)

I will direct you to 네이버 사전 (NAVER dictionary)


----------



## avbv22

I think there are no much differences between '관람객' and '방청객'.
Both are usually used for viewers actually watching sort of TV programs, concerts, musicals or plays.
But '시청자' means a viewer who is watching TV programs through television.


----------



## jun lee

it has subtle difference between 관람객 and 방청객. 관람객 is more comprehensive so it can be used to refer to almost kind of people to see the particular things. but 방청객 is tend to refer to those who see some program for broadcasting especially in studio or stage.


----------

